# What is the best rda for flavor and with afc for reo



## bjorncoetsee (19/4/15)

What is the latest and best affordable (R300-R500) rda for flavor and vapor production with afc with big post holes for dual coils and single coils that can be made bf for the reo? 
I have an atomic and the flavour is not that good to me, I like the afc,i dont need bigger airflow than the atomic.
Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (19/4/15)

I would say at that price, either the Odin, Derringer or Rogue. I have only had the Rogue for about a day, but so far it has been a proper winner! But this is a personal preference thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)

The Rogue no question! 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/rogue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (19/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Rogue no question!
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/rogue


How is the afc? From fully closed to wide open? I watched a review saying that there is almost no difference between closed and wide open? And since the air is coming from the top, wont the flavour be muted? Also no option for single coil airflow? Is the overall flavor better than the atomic?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (19/4/15)

And any overhang on the reo Lp?


----------



## Andre (19/4/15)

I have not tried the Rogue yet, but do like the Odin and the Marquis is good too. 
All atomizers mentioned so far are 22 mm and have an overhang.
There is a 19 mm bf Double Cross atty available here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/19mm-double-cross-rda-bf.t9492/ - I have not used one so cannot comment about the vape on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)

Yes there is a small overhang... yip hard to feel the difference when moving the airflow...

But no the flavour is not muted at all... best flavour I have gotten from a dual coil set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (19/4/15)

May i mention the nuppin  no overhang . Single or dual coil . Awesome flavour. Before i had the nuppin i will say the odin for its price is allso an awesome atty !


----------



## bjorncoetsee (19/4/15)

The marqius, can that be made bottom fed? As it looks to me that the juice will go into the rod holes, and the well is 6mm deep,so the juice will never reach the coils?

If it can,i think I'll go for the marqius

If not, I cannot decide between the rogue and derringer. Im mostly single coils, and sometimes like mouth to lung hits.

Dammit im indecisive


----------



## Andre (19/4/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The marqius, can that be made bottom fed? As it looks to me that the juice will go into the rod holes, and the well is 6mm deep,so the juice will never reach the coils?
> 
> If it can,i think I'll go for the marqius
> 
> ...


I do vertical coils so the wicks are down there to get the joose to the coils. Very little juice gets left in those little rod holes. Mine was bought and modified to bf by Vapeclub - seems they have stock and the bf option is there: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/marquis-rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> The marqius, can that be made bottom fed? As it looks to me that the juice will go into the rod holes, and the well is 6mm deep,so the juice will never reach the coils?
> 
> If it can,i think I'll go for the marqius
> 
> ...



Hi @bjorncoetsee 
In my experience i have not found an atty that is great for mouth to lung and lung hits
I feel one needs dedicated atties for each
So far, RM2 gives me the best concentrated flavour for mouth to lung
And I am still experiencing various lung hitters...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (19/4/15)

I have not tried the Roque yet but from my experience the Nuppin in a league of its own!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/15)

Paulie said:


> I have not tried the Roque yet but from my experience the Nuppin in a league of its own!!



You really need to try it @Paulie!


----------

